# مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء



## جيلان (2 يوليو 2008)

كتير اوى بنلاقى مثل هذه العناوين والواحد يفتكر ان فى مصيبة والدنيا خربت
وتدخل تلاقى موضوع عبيت او حاجة ملهاش لزمة مش مستاهلة الضجة دى كلها

كمان طلعت موضة العنوان فى وادى والموضوع فى وادى تانى
والموضوع ده مش فى المنتديات بس لكن كمان فى وسائل الاعلام وكل حتة

يعنى مثلا تلاقى عنوان كبير
حادثة مروعة لفنان كبير وصورته موجودة
وتقرى تلاقيه اسم فيلم 
تحس انك عايز تقطع الجرنال او تنزل على الكمبيوتر باى حاجة فى ايدك

طيب ليه لما نيجى نكتب موضوع منكتبهوش بعنوان بيدل على الى فيه حتى عشن يظهر للباحثين فى جوجل
ماشى الاثارة مطلوبة وكل حاجة عشن تشد الاعضاء
بس مش تقلب الدنيا وندخل نلاقى طريقة عمل كباية مية سائعة

يا ريت بجد نهتم ان عناوين مواضعنا تدل على الى فيها
وممكن الاثارة تدخل العنوان وهو بيدل على الى فيه

مع عدم النظر للعنوان بتاعى طبعا :smil12:

سلام المسيح معاكوا​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

* ماشى يا جيجى روووووووووووووووووووووووحى ربنا يسامحك ههههههههههههههه .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك ياجيلان
خضيتني
بس موضوع تحفة زيك
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي​_


----------



## سيزار (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

عندك حق يا جيلان .... ممكن اشرب بوق


----------



## totty (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

_ههههههههههههههههههه

قولى لنفسك يا هانم

خضتينى_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا جيلان بقي كدا
كل الضجه دي علشان تقولي الكلمتين دول
بس بجد عندك حق فعلا
روحي يابنتي وابقي تعالي بسرعه
وربنا يسامحك ​


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

Dona Nabil قال:



 ماشى يا جيجى روووووووووووووووووووووووحى ربنا يسامحك ههههههههههههههه .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
يسامحنى بردوا:11azy:
ماشى
بس المهم انها جات فيكى بقى:t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


y_a_r_a قال:



هههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك ياجيلان
خضيتني
بس موضوع تحفة زيك
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
اتخضيتى يا حج كامل30:
طيب هو انا هعوز ايه اكتر من كدى​*


----------



## maro52 (4 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكي بجد خضتيني
يلا ربنا يسامحك
ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ثاوفيلس (4 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يسامح اللى كان السبب


> تحس انك عايز تقطع الجرنال او تنزل على الكمبيوتر باى حاجة فى ايدك


كنتى هتتسببي في حادث مروع في النت كافيه
ميرسي على الموضوع والاثارةوالتشويق​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*الصراحه كنت فاكر مصيبه*
*ولاكن الموضوع فعلا صح*
*وانا بلاحظ ذلك فى الجرائد الصفراء*
*وللاسف عند سؤال صاحب احدى الجرائد*
*الذى يعف اللسان** عن ذكرة*
*ان هذا اسلوب ( طبعا رخيص )*
*لجذب القراء*
*( بالمناسبه عند بحثى فى محركات البحث عن موضوع جاد )*
*اجد انه ترفيهى100%*​


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

سيزار قال:



عندك حق يا جيلان .... ممكن اشرب بوق

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
افهم من كدى ايه بقى
انا موضوعى كباية مية ساقعة 
مااااشى هعديهالك
ومافيش ميرسى عالمرور بقى:t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

totty قال:



ههههههههههههههههههه

قولى لنفسك يا هانم

خضتينى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
انا عملتها عشن ابين غرض الموضوع بس:smil12:
وبعدين براحتى بقى:t30:​*


----------



## sony_33 (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

انا كنت حلم اهلى واصحابىواجيب الشوم واجى اخش الموضوع
انتى فجعتينا انا كنت  بحسب سقف المنتدى وقع
 وانتى عملتى نفس الشئ
 العنوان لا يدل على مغزى الموضوع:smi411:
:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

تصدقى افتكرت ان فى حاجة فعلا
شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*ماشى هنفوتهالك المرة دى *
*بس اعملك حسابك لالمرة الجاية لايمكن تضحكى عليينا ابدااااا*
*تسلم ايدك على كلامك اللى زى السكر دة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جيلان (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*]





نيفين رمزي قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا جيلان بقي كدا
كل الضجه دي علشان تقولي الكلمتين دول
بس بجد عندك حق فعلا
روحي يابنتي وابقي تعالي بسرعه
وربنا يسامحك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه مش عاجبك ولا ايه
مش كفاية عمالة تمشورينى وروحى وتعالى:11azy:
نورتى يا قمر


مش قوى يعنى​*


----------



## sameh7610 (5 يوليو 2008)

*منك للأكل دراع مراته​*


----------



## ICE IDG (6 يوليو 2008)

*wp uk]; pr
صح عندك حق
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


maro52 قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكي بجد خضتيني
يلا ربنا يسامحك
ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
الف لا بأس عليكى يا قمر من الخضة
يا ريتك كنتى انتى الى اتخضيتى يا رب هههههههههه
تسلمى يا قمر على مرورك ونورتى حبيبتى*​


----------



## جيلان (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

ثاوفيلس قال:



			ربنا يسامح اللى كان السبب

كنتى هتتسببي في حادث مروع في النت كافيه
ميرسي على الموضوع والاثارةوالتشويق​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى
قصدك ايه
ان موضوع عبيت
لاااااااااااااااااااااااا
لن اسمح
عموما ذنب ناس بتخلصه ناس وكنت هتدفع تمن الجهاز
ماليش دعوة انا بقى
ونورت يا باشا​*


----------



## جيلان (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


bitar قال:



الصراحه كنت فاكر مصيبه
ولاكن الموضوع فعلا صح
وانا بلاحظ ذلك فى الجرائد الصفراء
وللاسف عند سؤال صاحب احدى الجرائد
الذى يعف اللسان عن ذكرة
ان هذا اسلوب ( طبعا رخيص )
لجذب القراء
( بالمناسبه عند بحثى فى محركات البحث عن موضوع جاد )
اجد انه ترفيهى100%​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ايون
عندك حق سدءنى
حتى ايام موضوع الراهب زودوا كلام كتير جدا خاص بحجاب الهيكل مع انه كان مشلوح بفترة كبيرة قبلها والناس العبيتة تسدء
ميرسى مستر بيتر على المرور​*


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

طب انا معظم عانوينى فى المشرفين بقول الحقو مصيبة كارثة علشان ادخلهم بس كنت باخد دعاوى كتير بطلت بقى بدل مدعوه تفلت وتصيب اروح اانا فيها​


----------



## جيلان (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


sony_33 قال:



انا كنت حلم اهلى واصحابىواجيب الشوم واجى اخش الموضوع
انتى فجعتينا انا كنت  بحسب سقف المنتدى وقع
 وانتى عملتى نفس الشئ
 العنوان لا يدل على مغزى الموضوع:smi411:
:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى
كل ده عشن العنوان
والنبى لو اعرف النرفزة دى كنت عملت كل مواضيعى كدة:smil12:*​
*وبعدين سقف منتدى ايه الى وقع
بعد الشر
استنوا لما اكون برة:smile02​*


----------



## جيلان (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


احلى ديانة قال:



			تصدقى افتكرت ان فى حاجة فعلا
شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله
هو طلع مافيش حاجة ولا ايه:t9:

ميرسى يا فادى على مرورك
نووووورت يا باشا​*


----------



## ميلادمكتونتي (9 يوليو 2008)

النت بحر  والموقع سمك   والقراءة صياد   فالشاب الحكيم يجب  1اب روحي مساعد في النت  2امنتحان الموقع 3راي الناس علي الموقع  هذا هوا الصيد الناجح في النت واخير الموقع  الذي يريدوا  والموقع الذي الذي شر اولايفيد يرما واعظم موجها 1الصلاة+الكتاب المقدس+مرجعت النفس +اب روحي موجها+اب الاعتراف +الطاعة +القونين +القدس  كلهم يتمواوا بعض في الحياة وكنز الحمية في الدنيا وناجح الوزنا


----------



## جيلان (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

jojo_ch3 قال:



ماشى هنفوتهالك المرة دى 
بس اعملك حسابك لالمرة الجاية لايمكن تضحكى عليينا ابدااااا
تسلم ايدك على كلامك اللى زى السكر دة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
لاااااااا مرة جاية ايه بقى
على الى شفته المرادى مافيش مرات جاية
بس لو محدش هيضرب ممكن اعمل يعنى:bud:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

ياحول الله يارب
حد يعمل كده برودوا ياجيلان 
اشوف فيكى يوم 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع الالى عامل ضجه على ال ........ 
اكيد عارفه التكلمه هههههههههههه​


----------



## eman88 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

طيب يا جيلان بتشوفي لاقطعك 100 شقفة قطعتيلي قلبي قلت ابصر شو صار بالاخر هذا الي طبع منك
هه بمزح معك ومعك حق


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

ههههههه ميرسى 



وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


sameh7610 قال:



منك للأكل دراع مراته​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا غيرتوا نشاطكوا وبتاكلوا دراعات دلؤتى
ربنا يستر علينا
ده احنا هنشوف ايام سودة:vava:​*


----------



## جيلان (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


ba7bk ya jesus قال:



wp uk]; pr
صح عندك حق
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتير على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
بس اشمعنى انت مزعقتليش:smile02​*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


ميرنا قال:



طب انا معظم عانوينى فى المشرفين بقول الحقو مصيبة كارثة علشان ادخلهم بس كنت باخد دعاوى كتير بطلت بقى بدل مدعوه تفلت وتصيب اروح اانا فيها​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى
يعنى دعيتى عليا يا بعيدة 
منا عارفاكى شرانية ههههههههه
عموما يلا زى بعضه
هقلك مييرسى عالمرور ونورتى وكدى يعنى 
مش من قلبى طبعا​*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


ميلادمكتونتي قال:



			النت بحر  والموقع سمك   والقراءة صياد   فالشاب الحكيم يجب  1اب روحي مساعد في النت  2امنتحان الموقع 3راي الناس علي الموقع  هذا هوا الصيد الناجح في النت واخير الموقع  الذي يريدوا  والموقع الذي الذي شر اولايفيد يرما واعظم موجها 1الصلاة+الكتاب المقدس+مرجعت النفس +اب روحي موجها+اب الاعتراف +الطاعة +القونين +القدس  كلهم يتمواوا بعض في الحياة وكنز الحمية في الدنيا وناجح الوزنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا بجد
الناس لازم تنقى الحاجات الى بتقراها
لان مش كل ما قتع عليه العين لازم تقراه
لكن بنختار بين الصح والغط
ميرسى كتير لمشاركتك ميلاد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


kokoman قال:



ياحول الله يارب
حد يعمل كده برودوا ياجيلان 
اشوف فيكى يوم 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع الالى عامل ضجه على ال ........ 
اكيد عارفه التكلمه هههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
يا سلام
وموضوع لقد اغلقت منتديات الكنيسة والحاجات الكتير بتعاتك
اجرى يا واد من هنا





			مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع الالى عامل ضجه على ال ........ 
اكيد عارفه التكلمه هههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا:smile01​*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


eman88 قال:



			طيب يا جيلان بتشوفي لاقطعك 100 شقفة قطعتيلي قلبي قلت ابصر شو صار بالاخر هذا الي طبع منك
هه بمزح معك ومعك حق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
لا ازاى
دنتى حبيبتى
هنخصر بعض عشن خاطر موضوع يعنى والناس الوحشين دول

وعارفة انك بتهزرى طبعا
تقدرى تتكلمى جد
كنت موتك:budo:
نورتى يا قمر*​


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

كوك قال:



ههههههه ميرسى 



وربنا يبارك حياتك 


أنقر للتوسيع...


لاميرسى على واجب
نورك يا كوك​​*


----------



## emad al meary (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*كلام مظبوط فعلا ده  بيحصل كتير ربنا يعوضك موضوع يستحق التعليق*


----------



## love my jesus (15 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد خضتنى ليه كده​*


----------



## red_pansy (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*


*روووووووووووووحى يابعيدة  داعية عليكى وانا ناكشة شعرى ( عشان الدعوة تستجاب بسرعة يعنى :59: ) اشوووف فيكى ست اشهر  :ranting:*


*دا انا شفت العنوان سبت اللى ورايا واللى جنبى قصدى اللى قدامى  هههههههههههههههههه وجيت *


*اجرى ادخل على الموضوع وكنت بسببك هاتكعبل انا وداخلة  :a82: *


*ليكى يووووووووم يامفترية  :nunu0000::nunu0000: *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياحبى تعيشى وتضربى منى :smile02 *

​


----------



## اورسولا (15 يوليو 2008)

*متوقعتش كده :36_1_46:*
*ربنا يسامحك ليه كده كل ده على كلمتين:36_19_2:*

*انا انخضيت فعلا  ليه كده بس حرام بجد:ab5:*

*:ab7: *



*ربنــــــــــــــا يســـــــــــامحك*


*وبجد ليكي يوم:t32:*



*وميرسي يعسل:new6:*​


----------



## جيلان (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


emad al meary قال:



كلام مظبوط فعلا ده  بيحصل كتير ربنا يعوضك موضوع يستحق التعليق

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسىىىىى
ربنا يجبر  بخاطرك يابنى
اول واحد يعدى من غير ما يضرب
ميرسى يا باشا على التعليق​*


----------



## جيلان (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


love my jesus قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد خضتنى ليه كده​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
احسن:t30:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*يخرب عقلك وقعتى قلبى فى رجلى ​*


----------



## العيون الجريئة (20 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا جينى على الخضة 

                   ووعد هاردهالك فى يوم 


بس انتى اية عملتى زى كل الناس اللى انتى بتكلمى عنهم


هو انتى واحدة منهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم؟؟؟؟ :t9:


----------



## sosana (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

حرام عليكي يا جيلان قلبي بقى في رجلي 
انا افتكرت بجد في مصيبة
بس بجد مية مية فعلا موضوع مهم اووي و مقلب جميل اوي
ياريت بس كل الناس تنفذ و ميبقاش كلام بيتقرا و خلاص
تسلم ايدك يا جميل


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


red_pansy قال:




روووووووووووووحى يابعيدة  داعية عليكى وانا ناكشة شعرى ( عشان الدعوة تستجاب بسرعة يعنى :59: ) اشوووف فيكى ست اشهر  :ranting:


دا انا شفت العنوان سبت اللى ورايا واللى جنبى قصدى اللى قدامى  هههههههههههههههههه وجيت 


اجرى ادخل على الموضوع وكنت بسببك هاتكعبل انا وداخلة  :a82: 


ليكى يووووووووم يامفترية  :nunu0000::nunu0000: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياحبى تعيشى وتضربى منى :smile02 

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى
كل ده فيا
ماشى يا بعيدة
هعديهالك المرادى عشن نتيجتى قربت وبتقى ربنا
انتى بقى عشن نجحتى هتفترى علينا يعنى:11azy:​*


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


اورسولا قال:




متوقعتش كده :36_1_46:
ربنا يسامحك ليه كده كل ده على كلمتين:36_19_2:

انا انخضيت فعلا  ليه كده بس حرام بجد:ab5:

:ab7: 



ربنــــــــــــــا يســـــــــــامحك


وبجد ليكي يوم:t32:



وميرسي يعسل:new6:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
كل ده وميرسى يا عسل
بزمتك من قلبك الكلمة دى:t9:
بس بجد اسمك حلو جدا عجبنى اوى
وبيفكرنى بفيلم طرزان:smil12:
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك​*


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*

engy_love_jesus قال:



يخرب عقلك وقعتى قلبى فى رجلى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
طب خلى بالك من رجلك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصيبة الجميع يدخل لاهمية الموضوع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء*

*


العيون الجريئة قال:



			ميرسى يا جينى على الخضة 

                   ووعد هاردهالك فى يوم 


بس انتى اية عملتى زى كل الناس اللى انتى بتكلمى عنهم


هو انتى واحدة منهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم؟؟؟؟ :t9:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
لا اوعى
ده توصيل للفكرة بس
يا ظلمانى:smil13:​*


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*


sosana قال:



حرام عليكي يا جيلان قلبي بقى في رجلي 
انا افتكرت بجد في مصيبة
بس بجد مية مية فعلا موضوع مهم اووي و مقلب جميل اوي
ياريت بس كل الناس تنفذ و ميبقاش كلام بيتقرا و خلاص
تسلم ايدك يا جميل

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
هو ايه موضوع القلب والرجل ده
عملت طفرة فى علم الاحياء:smil12:
ميرسى يا قمر على كلامك
والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك
​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ينقل الى قسم الترفيه​


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ينقل الى قسم الترفيه​



*لع بقى
ده وراه هدف 30:
ميرسى يا كليم على مرورك :11azy:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني اعمل فيكي اية طيب

اختاري انتي​


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يعني اعمل فيكي اية طيب
> 
> اختاري انتي​



*رقينى عشو نشيط :smil12:*​


----------

